# Control de un microntrolador por SMS



## andresfgar (Oct 20, 2005)

Hola Amigos !!!

Bueno , pues quiero comentarles acerca de un proyecto de control a traves del servicio SMS.

Desarrolle un programita en Visual Basic para hacer el envio de mensajes cortos desde una PC hacia cualquier celular, y despues lo hize más interesante conectando un Cel a una PC y a la PC un micro (PIC) , de esta manera podemos enviar ordenes a un microntrolador desde un celular...

Bueno, me gustaria ver sus comentarios , y si gustan más adelante  les dare más detalles de ese pequeño proyecto.

Saludos a todos desde México !!!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 25, 2005)

Me parece muy interesante esto de lo comunicación celular con PICs, se presta mucho para hacer sistemas embebidos para monitoreo y control.

Saludos.


----------



## MaMu (Oct 27, 2005)

JeJe. Con un celular con port serial,  lindo para un programador portatil... eso si, habria que internarse un finde con Genexus para desarrollar un lindo compilador para celular, pero... que problema el de la memoria.


----------



## jesus_SENA (Feb 5, 2006)

te cuento que tenia mas o menos la idea pero no con visual basic.
vivo en pasto - colombia. estoy iniciando en el mundo de la electronica y tengo muchos proyectos.

espero contar con tu apoyo. mi proyecto se basa en un sistema de control para monitorear la cria de pollos en galpon, como medio de control utilizar la telefonia movil..

espero que me entiendas y me apoyes..
gracias...
chucho.


----------



## Fierros (Jun 7, 2006)

mira tu proyecto esta muy interesante ponele envias un sms al micro para que ese micro (osea la compu conectada al micro y por ejemplo a la radio) le envias un sms al micro con la palabra radio y se prende.. eso esta muy bueno...
por otra parte descartando todo eso.. podes hacer que el micro te mande un sms desde la pc.. via sensor por movimiento...
bueno esas fueron mis 2 ideas que se me cruzaron asi nomas  bueno ahora te voy a pedir un favor.. si podes mandar el codigo ese para mandar sms a celulares te agradesco... me serviria mucho para el laburo...
atte: Daniel

salu2


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 21, 2006)

Hola.

Pero como envían un sms del la PC al celular????? 
Vaya me ha aresultado bastante interesante.

Saludos y estaré atento a las respuestas


----------



## Murdock (Jul 21, 2006)

Hay un montón de programas que te permiten enviar mensajes SMS desde un pc (conectado a Internet) hacia un celular. Es cuestión de buscar en la web.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 21, 2006)

Murdock dijo:
			
		

> Hay un montón de programas que te permiten enviar mensajes SMS desde un pc (conectado a Internet) hacia un celular. Es cuestión de buscar en la web.



Orale, no sabía que se referían a esos, el compañero dijo que lo hiso desde vb :O   
Si no me equivoco esos programas que hay en internet utilizan las páginas web para enviarlos y a mi me interesó lo que dijo Mamu de hacerlo por puerto serial.

Alguna vez probé esos programas de sms pero nunca me funcionaron, los probaré nuevamente haber si ya los han mejorado. Además ahora no tengo celular .

Seguiré pendiente para saber como hacerlo con Vb.

Saludos


----------



## maunix (Jul 21, 2006)

Murdock dijo:
			
		

> Hay un montón de programas que te permiten enviar mensajes SMS desde un pc (conectado a Internet) hacia un celular. Es cuestión de buscar en la web.



El punto que planteaba *EinSoldiatGott* , segun entendí yo, hacia referencia a PC->Modem  SMS.  No a través de internet.

La respuesta es que es tan simple que se puede hacer con el hyperterminal si es que el modem/celular soporta comandos AT y conexion con un puerto serie.

De hecho, de esta forma tambien es posible conectar directamente un PIC al celular, si tener que usar la PC como intermedio 

Eso de hacer Pic -> PC -> Celular  lo veo medio como exagerado ya que siempre se necesita la PC!  Pudiendo obviar la pc para directamente sea el PIC el que reciba los mensajes desde el celular y los procese sin usar una pc como intermediario.

Eso si, podria haber una pc como 'manager' general que a través de celular maneje varios pics ubicados en diversos lugares.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 21, 2006)

Hola Mau, si yo me refería a algo así, solo que no sabía que ocupaba el hyperterminal    , no se puede crear el soft en c++ o visual?

Que es el Modem SMS? me refiero a es un circuito que podemos hacer? o debe comprarse en la compañía? 

Como me gustaría ya saber usar el serial para intentarlo 

Saludos y Gracias por las respuestas


----------



## maunix (Sep 10, 2006)

EinSoldiatGott dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> 
> Pero como envían un sms del la PC al celular?????
> Vaya me ha aresultado bastante interesante.
> ...




Si tu teléfono celular tiene cable de datos e interfaz de comandos AT, pues bien, simplemente enviando comandos AT es posible enviar mensajes, leer mensajes, guardar mensajes en la memoria para ser enviados mas tarde, etc.

La interfaz se hace gralmente con un puerto serie, y si lo conectas a tu pc, bueno con el hyperterminal puedes hacer todo eso.

Saludos


----------



## jospylos (Nov 14, 2006)

Que tal foreros , despues de tiempo y con ayuda de algunos de ustedes , pude lograr por lo menos marcar un numero desde mi PIC 16f877 en mi celular nokia 1100, debo de dar las gracias a muchos de ustedes , que tienen interes en este tema y me han podido brindar un poco de ayuda.. 
Bueno, gracisa a varios intentos entre fallidos y aciertos , pude lograr esta comunicacion tan esperada , logre entender mejor el protocolo FBUS v2 , pero aun me falta conocer mejor o tratar de diseñar con la información buscada y adquirida, algunas tramas mas para controlar mejor el celular , las tramas que tengo son para obtener HW&SW, el IMEI , el estado de la BATERIA, y MARCAR un NUmero, estuve creando la trama de STATUS del celular para determinar cuando entra una llamada , y tambien estoy en prueba de la trama de termino de la llamada pero aun estoy en pruebas, quizas alguien me pueda birndar alguna ayuda... 
Asi como me brindaron ayuda , es mi deber devolver esta ayuda , apoyando y brindando información necesario para quienes esten interesados y esten en inicios de sumergirse en el mundo de los telefonos moviles, bueno sin mas que informaciónrmar , vuelvo a dar las gracias por la ayuda ofrecida, y si alguien esta trabajando con los nokia 1100 quiza pueda ayudarlo o pueda ayudarme a terminar con este proyectito...............bye


----------



## gufa (Nov 14, 2006)

hola jopy, primeramente que bacan y te felicito por tu logro. Mira yo estoy trabajando en algo muy parecido, el pic que quiero usar es el 16f871, yo recien estoy dando mis primeros pasos en este proyecto, asi que necesito bastante ayuda. 
Lo que mas intriga por el momento es en que protocolo se comunica la logica del cel con el display lcd. Se que el display tiene 8 pines y que es uno serial, pero no tengo información de como se comanda este display.
Yo tengo pensado ingresar la información a enviar al por el teclado del celular reproduciendo los voltajes en cada tecla o cerrando el circuito de las mismas. Pero para interpretar la información si necesitaria captarla al momento que ingresa al display y entenderla.
Agradezco tu conviccion de ayudarnos.

Att. Guido

Mi correo es gufazu@hotmail.com


----------



## jospylos (Nov 14, 2006)

te refieres al mismo LCD del celular o al que se le puede agregar al PIC


----------



## hotpadrino (Nov 16, 2006)

Y como se hace? no tienen un link o algo? también quiziera conectar mi nokia 1100 a un pic, pero no se como conectarlo, lo del protocolo pues puedo generarlo pero tampoco tengo mucha información de qué enviar? tienes un datasheet del teléfono que dice que trama enviar para hacer alguna función? Gracias, soy alucard8@gmail.com


----------



## jospylos (Nov 16, 2006)

Yo estoy realizando el mismo proyecto de conexion de un nokia 1100 con un pic, para poder conectarlo tienes que enviarle tramas, el formato de como enviar estas tramas puedes encontrar algunas en los documentos de gnokii que estan en la red.

El protocolo FBUS lo encuentras tambien en la red, la velocidad, los bytes , etc y la calibracion del voltage para envio lo encuentras en la red ,aunque en la parte de tecnológicas moviles encontraras bastante información.


----------



## fchamorr (Nov 28, 2006)

Es algo muy facil de hacer mi proyecto de titulo consistio en controlar con un pic 16f684  (mas barato y con mas capacidad que el 16f84) un GPS y Un celular Siemens C66... lo mas facil de lo que parece...

lo que hice fue que cuando llegaba un SMS lo leia y vea que contenido tenia y generaba una respuesta y la enviaba por SMS o por MMS...


todo es manejar las cadenas de información


----------



## hotpadrino (Nov 28, 2006)

Pues te felicito fchamorr, cuando una solucion es sencilla es mucho mejor.  Que posibilidad hay de que me envies algo de información, o el documento del proyecto?

Como hiciste para leer los SMS? creo que ese es el objetivo de este foro.
Que interfaz usaste para las señales? TTL a 3V me parece?

Gracias.


----------



## sagueso (Nov 29, 2006)

Hola.
Me pareció interesante este tema y me gustaría incurcionar en el manejo de celular-PIC, aunque no conozco mucho del control del celular, si se lo básico de los PIC. Si tienen paginas o archivos a los cuales pueda recurrir, les agracederia que me lo comentaran.


----------



## sebapostigo (Oct 12, 2007)

seria posible publicar la secuencia de comandos AT que usaste para manejar los SMS, he intentado ahcer lo mismo pero en una lista de dos paginas de commandos para menejar SMS aun no se cuales son los 5 que me sirven (si no son menos)


----------



## EM (Oct 12, 2007)

creo que el esquema mas adecuado (económico) seria: celular(1)-celular(2)-pic. es decir un celular(2) comunicado con el pic que recibe "comandos" a través de sms (celular1). Se elimina así la PC.

Aunque la aplicación es distinta a la planteada en este tema/foro, el principio es el mismo:  http://www.maicas.net/goofy/index.htm

pueden encontrar diagramas y fotos, el codigo creo que no esta publicado pero debería ser un problema desarrollarlo.


creo que este esquema puede ser muy util para aplicaciones de domotica, mejor que enfoques más comunes como sistemas manejados por internet o por telefono convencional.


----------



## mauri9000 (Oct 13, 2007)

hola, soy nuevo en este tema y la verdad es que esta interesantisimo! estare pendiente a este proyecto, espero podamos sacar adelante el mismo con el formato siguiente:
pic -> celular ->  -   --  - - - --  -- > celular -> pic
soy de san luis Argentina, aca las cosas electronicas parecen tener poco entusiasmo, pero aunque somos pocos, seguimos adelante con la electronica!
saludos!

PD: quien tenga algun diseño avanzado o no, compartalo con la comunidad para terminarlo lo mas pronto posible, yo por mi parte ya me pongo a investigar.


----------



## Diemag (Dic 18, 2008)

hola amigos tengo un problema para enviar un mensaje desde un pic a un celular 


gracias con anticipacion por ayudar a los amigos  bye bye


----------



## remramon2007 (Dic 18, 2008)

hola Diemag como estas?
mira te cuento he estado trabajando y he armado una placa que trabaja con un pic16F628A y un celu sony ericsson T290A te cuento que estos trabajan con comando AT busca por internet comandos AT y notaras que hay mucha información! cualquier cosa te subo un manual del sony ericsson T290A.

luego intente armar esto mismo con un nokia 1100 pero se me reinicia cuando le mando los comandos!

bueno si necesitas información me la pides y si alguien sabe porque me pasara eso que se me reinicia el celu se lo agradeceria...

saludos remramon2007


----------



## chrisck87 (Jul 10, 2009)

Bueno primero mi aporte, el siguiente texto es para llamar a un número celular usando cualkiera de las patitas del pic en este caso el bit0 del puerto a, el compilador que use es el picbasic, funciona perfectamente, y el celular que utilizo es el nokia 6131, para comprobarlo primero use el hyperterminal.


********************************************
serout2 PORTA.0,32,["ATE0", 13]
pause 500

serout2 PORTA.0,32,["ATV0", 13]
pause 500


serout2 PORTA.0,32,["ATDT076976546535;",13]

PORTA.0 = 0
pause 10000
********************************************

Este otro código es para enviar un sms a un número celular, de la misma manera hecho en picbasic y para un celular nokia 6131 y por el puertoB, en realidad buscando por la web encontre que los comandos at para nokia y sony ericsson son los mismos para esta aplicación, asi que me imagino que facilmente funcionará igual para un sony ericsson sin necesidad de cambiar nada.

*****************************
serout2 PORTB.3,32,["ATE0", 13]
pause 500

serout2 PORTB.3,32,["ATV0", 13]
pause 500

serout2 PORTB.3,84,["AT+CMGF=1", 13]
pause 500		

serout2 PORTB.3,84,["AT+CSCA=",34,"+5144949174036",34,13]
pause 500

SEROUT2 PORTB.3,84,["AT+CMGS=",34,"+5144948463105",34,13]
Pause 500

SEROUT2 PORTB.3,84,["hola",26]
Pause 500

********************************************************************

ahora mi pregunta por si alguien responde porque ya vi que el tema es del 2007, bueno, quisiera saber como puedo captar el string de un mensaje de texto nuevo que llega al celular, porque segun eso quiero ejecutar una rutina, creo que se puede hacer con el comando at+cmgr=<index> donde index es la posición de memoria, pero al intentar hacer eso con el hyperterminal me sale el error 321 que es "posicion de memoria desconocida" vi que ya lograron hacer esto, por favor si me pueden dar la ayuda necesaria se los agradeceria...... saludos


----------



## karl (Jul 17, 2009)

el concepto se ve impresionante, si puedes mandar mensajes SMS puedes controlar tu casa desde donde quieras, o puedes recibir información de la misma (por ejemplo, en una casa de verano puedes activar algunas rutinas para que te este esperando lista para cuando llegues), o puedes saber si alguien se quiere meter con un SMS.

voy a seguir este thread.


----------



## HAWEL (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## sdel (Feb 8, 2011)

en este hilo esta todo paso a paso.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/uso-celular-gsm-pic-pc-2730/


yo logre leer mensajes, hacer llamadas y estoy intentando enviar un mensaje

uso el sony ericsson t290 que tiene puerto serie y hago las pruebas en el terminal, en visual basic con el control mscomm se podria tranquilamente enviar los comandos at. hoy voy a intentar hacerlo con el pic 16f877a y posteo los resultados.


----------



## electrik77 (Mar 6, 2011)

chrisck87 dijo:


> Bueno primero mi aporte, el siguiente texto es para llamar a un número celular usando cualkiera de las patitas del pic en este caso el bit0 del puerto a, el compilador que use es el picbasic, funciona perfectamente, y el celular que utilizo es el nokia 6131, para comprobarlo primero use el hyperterminal.
> 
> 
> ********************************************
> ...



Que tal chrisck87, te consulto, estoy interersado en comunicar un pic con mi nokia 6131 y ve que vos ya te pudiste comunicar, por el hyperterminal y cable usb me conecto sin drama con el celu, pero cuando quiero realizar pero usando un cable serie a travez de un max232 no me responde el celu, en la salida TTL del max y el rx del celu tengo una resistencia y un diodo zener de 3,3V así le llega solo 3,3V al rx del celu, no se si estoy haciendo bien, me podés decir como lo tenés conectado vos. La interfase anda por que lo pruebo con un sonyerricsson T226 y puedo hacer llamadas desde el pic, pero con el nokia no, no me responde ok  comando AT solo. Saludos y gracias por tu tiempo


----------

